
How to Break YouTube (Copyright Claim Your Own Video) [video] - jmccorm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieErnZAN5Eo
======
jmccorm
When a system is broken, someone finally comes along and suggests hacking the
system. If you don't have ten minutes to spare, here's the short version:

1\. If a third party claims makes a copyright claim on your video, they can
elect to gain 100% of the ad revenue. Suggestion: claw back 50% (or more) by
making copyright claim(s) against your own content.

2\. You may have videos that are not eligible for monetization (examples: just
starting out on YouTube or reuploading content). Suggestion: make a copyright
claim against your own video and it is automatically monetized.

Worth noting, a copyright claim is not the same as a copyright strike. Also,
he may have stolen the idea from another YouTuber (which cannot be monetized)
but I think he did a better job in the presentation. :)

~~~
aazaa
Looks like making a claim is reserved for producers showing more than 4000
hours/year, AFAICT. The video was far from clear to me, though.

The solution appears to be filing through a company that can make such claims
on your behalf.

~~~
jmccorm
If you don't have access to directly make a claim, that solution is exactly
what he walks you through. But if you're looking for more clarity, the
original video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz14Ul-r63w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz14Ul-r63w)
also discusses the use of a third party to make a claim through the Content ID
system. Jump to about 3:30 into The Original Ace video.

Just don't stick around the outro on the original vid. It's _terrible_ , more
proof-of-concept than anything.

